

The Decline of Unfettered Research (1995) - herdrick
http://www.math.washington.edu/Commentary/science.html

======
danielnicollet
Interesting paper. This is a big problem that I only see solved when public
dollars start to pour again in research as opposed to the corporate
sponsorships that have replaced them and demand applied science and quick
profits in return for their investments.

------
herdrick
I recommend the Readability bookmarklet.

